# 4n7 Polarized Electrolytic Capacitor



## Rootdown05 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello, first time posting here. I know you all can help. I am building the Deflector Reverb from pedal PCB. My first pedal build. Yeesh.

I have pretty much finished populating the board, including pots. There's only one spot I haven't filled. 

It is for a 4.7nf polarized electrolytic capacitor. I accidentally purchased a non-polarized film capacitor. But, I am having a hard time finding a polarized capacitor for 4.7nf (it can also be 4700pf or .0047uf). 

Can you all send me a link to a capacitor that will work?


----------



## mybud (Dec 28, 2022)

Rootdown05 said:


> Hello, first time posting here. I know you all can help. I am building the Deflector Reverb from pedal PCB. My first pedal build. Yeesh.
> 
> I have pretty much finished populating the board, including pots. There's only one spot I haven't filled.
> 
> ...


That’s a 4u7 (not a 4n7) you’re looking for. Should be available from most online electronics stores.


----------



## Rootdown05 (Dec 28, 2022)

#facepalm
Thank you!


----------



## Snicksound (Dec 28, 2022)

Rootdown05 said:


> #facepalm
> Thank you!


For future reference though, you definitely can sub a non-polarized cap in lieu of a polarized.

Polarization is not something we want per se, but in bigger values in tends to not be practical to use film or ceramic caps (which aren't polarized), so we use electrolytics (or tantalum) which have this little flaw where they blow up if there is a strong DC bias in one direction. So we indicate on the body of the cap which way should have the lower DC bias (aka negative side) and figure out how to work that into our circuits.

But there is no single advantage to this polarization, it's just a byproduct of needing to use physically smaller parts.


----------

